# How to Reset BIOS Password



## wbt50 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have an Acer Aspire 5332 and it has hard drive issues.

It asks for a password when I enter BIOS and my friend (I'm fixing it over him) does not remember setting it.

How do I reset the password on this laptop ?

Edit - oops, Sorry wrong section


----------



## Calin (Sep 14, 2013)

wrong section
http://www.computerforum.com/laptops-tablets-smartphones/


----------



## jamesd1981 (Sep 14, 2013)

There should be jumper points you need to short out with a piece of wire or similar, you may find this does not work as it can some times be a faulty hard drive that can cause the the password request.


----------



## wbt50 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hmmm can't find any jumper points on the motherboard. I've tried it with the hard drive unplugged.

Is there any other way to reset the password ?

Thanks for any help


----------



## MisterEd (Sep 15, 2013)

Try this:

Removing BIOS Passwords:
To clear the User or Supervisor passwords, open the RAM door and use a metal instrument to short the J1 jumper.

Reference:

Aspire 5732Z/5332 Service Guide
http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire 5732z 5332.pdf


----------



## wbt50 (Sep 15, 2013)

It says in the guide that I would have to remove the cmos battery. To do that I would need to completely dissasemble the laptop. I would prefer not doing that as I'm not comfortable doing it as it is not my laptop.

Are there any other way to remove the CMOS password that does not involve completely dissasembling the laptop ?

Cheers.


----------



## MisterEd (Sep 15, 2013)

The so called BIOS battery is called RTC battery in the service guide. There should be no need to remove it unless it needs to be replaced. An example is when the laptop no longer keeps time when it is powered off. The BIOS settings are also maintained by the RTC battery. It is not trivial to replace it since it is soldered to the mainboard.

Removing the RTC battery would work but not necessary. Jumper J1 is used instead to clear the BIOS setting which include the BIOS password. 

The directions are a little confusing. The ones on page 42 seem different than the ones on page 150. I would have to have the laptop in front on me to verify which one of them applies. 

In any case the laptop should first be unplugged and the main battery removed.
=========================================================
On page 42 it shows very simple directions: 
-----------------------------------------
Removing BIOS Passwords:
To clear the User or Supervisor passwords, open the RAM door and use a metal instrument to short the J1 jumper.
=========================================================
On page 150 it shows more involved directions.
----------------------------------------------
Steps for Clearing BIOS Password Check
If users set BIOS Password (Supervisor Password and/or User Password) for a security reason, BIOS will ask the password during systems POST or when systems enter to BIOS Setup menu. However, once it is necessary to bypass the password check, users need to short the HW Gap to clear the password by the following steps:

1. Power Off the system, and remove HDD, AC and Battery from the machine.
2. Open the back cover of the machine, and remove the Modem Board (see “Removing the DIMM Modules” on page 55.
3. Disconnect the RTC Battery cable and locate the J1 jumper.
4. Use an electric conductivity tool to short the two points of the HW Gap.
5. Plug in AC, keep the short condition on the HW Gap, and press Power Button to power on the system till BIOS POST finish. Then remove the tool from the HW Gap.
6. Restart system. Press F2 key to enter BIOS Setup menu.
7. If there is no Password request, BIOS Password is cleared. Otherwise, please follow the steps and try again.

NOTE: These steps are only for clearing BIOS Password (Supervisor Password and User Password).
=========================================================
References:
Pages 8-9: Memory compartment is #5 in diagram
Page 42: Removing BIOS Passwords:
Page 55: Removing the DIMM Modules
Page 150: Clearing Password Check and BIOS Recovery


----------



## wbt50 (Sep 15, 2013)

OK. So I have to hold the short between the 2 point and power on the laptop right ?

I apperciate your time mate


----------



## MisterEd (Sep 15, 2013)

wbt50 said:


> OK. So I have to hold the short between the 2 point and power on the laptop right ?
> 
> I apperciate your time mate


I looks like you have to keep the jumper shorted until after the POST finishes. Then you can remove it. Hopefully the BIOS setting will be gone along with the password. Good luck.


----------

